# سؤال حول صور السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء وحول المسيحية



## soso_nasom (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*بص هو انا بصراحة عندي اسئلة كتيرة جدا في الديانة المسيحية*

*بس انا هبدأ بالسؤال ده:*

*انا سألت اخ مسيحي وقولتلو هي الصور بتاعت السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء دي حقيقية يعني هما شكلهم كده فعلا؟؟!!*

*قالي لا*

*بجانب الحوار ده في ظاهرة في مصر اسمها ظهور السيدة العذراء*

*ازاي السيدة العذراء تأتي بنفس الشكل الموجود في الصور مع العلم ان الصور دي مش شكلها الحقيقي؟؟؟!!*

**************

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب طرح أكثر من سؤال في الموضوع الواحد*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2011)

> *بجانب الحوار ده في ظاهرة في مصر اسمها ظهور السيدة العذراء*


هذه حقيقة وليست ظاهرة ، والصورة ليست فعلا حقيقية ولكنها مطورة عن صور قديمة جدا قد تعود للعصر الرسولي نفسه في حياة العذراء مريم ..



> *ازاي السيدة العذراء تأتي بنفس الشكل الموجود في الصور مع العلم ان الصور دي مش شكلها الحقيقي؟؟؟!!*



هى تأت بالشكل الذي نعرفه عنها لكي نعرفها ولكي لا يقول قائل مثلا انها السيدة فاطمة او خديجة او عائشة !


الموضوع لازم فيه سؤال واحد فقط ..

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعم كل سؤال فى موضوع​*


----------



## soso_nasom (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *تعم كل سؤال فى موضوع​*


 
*بس الاخ مولكا جاوب هنا على هذه الاسئلة*

*شكرا لاهتمامك *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2011)

> *  وهل كانت توجد في هذه العصور صور للبشر؟؟!!*


كان هناك رسامون بالطبع ، ما المشكلة ؟



> * وكيف صورة شخص ما تتطور؟؟!!*


هل تعرفي انواع الفنون المسيحيية ؟



> * وهل يوجد دليل على ان هذه الصور القديمة انها للسيدة العذراء؟؟!!*


لقد قلت لك انها " ليست " حقيقية ، فكيف تسألين هذه السؤال ؟



> * ارجو الا تدخل الدين الاسلامي في المناقشة من فضلك!!*


لم ادخله ، انا فقط اعلمتك بالسبب ...



> * هل يوجد دليل على انها هي السيدة العذراء الحقيقية؟! *



ما هو نوع الدليل ؟
يعني مثلا اجيب لك البطاقة ام ماذا ؟



> * هل معنى ذلك ان عند تطور الصور الموجودة الان سوف تظهر بالصور المتطورة ؟!*


لم اقل بتطور الصورة الآن ، رجاء التركيز ، قلت منذ عصرها هى ( القرن الأول الميلادي ) تطور شكل الصورة حتى اصبح الآن معروف لكل مسيحي العالم

السيدة العذراء مريم تظر بالصورة التي نعرفها عنها ، 



> * وهل الانسان بطبعيه يتطور او شكله يتغير بتغير صورته الفوتوغرافية؟!*


اي صورة فوتوغرافية تتحدثي عنها ؟

عن ماذا تتحدثين ؟
اقول لك صورة من القرن الأول تطورت ، فتقولي لي فوتوغرافية !
ما هذا ؟



> *  طب وباقي الاسئلة اعمل كل سؤال في موضوع ولا ايه؟!*


نعم ، اقرأي القوانين في اعلى القسم 



> *  كيف رمز للاخلاص وهذا الصليب هو الذي عذب عليه السيد المسيح فمن المنطق ان تكرهوه عشان عذب بيه اليس كذلك؟*


خطأ ، رمز للخلاص لان بهذه العذابات شفينا وكما يقول الكتاب المقدس " بجراحاته شفينا " 
فيكون رمز للخلاص وليس رمز للمهانة




> *  معلش انا عاوزة جواب ( بنعم ام لا ) ولو بنعم ياريت بس تجبلي أية واحدة من الانجيل*


نعم ، يوجد ادلة كثيرة ولا اعرف عقليتك لكي احدد لك نوع الآية فالمسيح اثبت وقال انه الله بكل الطرق !

فإبحثي كما قلت لك ..



> * اقصد شعر الرأس في في جميع صورها لا ارى سوى غطاء الرأس*


هذا ليس غطاء الرأس بل هو جزء من الملبس ، والرهبان والأساقفة والبابا اليوم يغطون شعرهم ، ليس لأنه عورة بل لأن هذا هو الزي المعروف عن الرهبان

فلا علاقة ابدا بالحجاب في هذه الكلام ..


> *  انا اقصد غطاء الرأس*



الم تر ان رقبتها مكشوفة ؟

الم تر ان شهرها ايضا مكشوف ؟



> * أليست هذه صورة للسيدة العذراء الا ترى لبسها المحتشم وغطاء رأسها فلماذا المسيحيات لا يفعلون مثلها؟*


من قال انهم لا يفعلون هذا؟

وما هو معنى الإحتشام لديك ؟

كل هذه الأسئلة تضيع الوقت لانها كلها في الفروع البيدة جدا عن الأصل

لانها ستحتاج حوارا قيمته 2000 عام !

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال الرابع:

هل يوجد دليل في الانجيل تدل على ان السيد المسيح هو الله؟؟ 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185287


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هل تري ان الشعر مغطى ؟



> *بس الاخ مولكا جاوب هنا على هذه الاسئلة*



اولا : بحسب عقيدتك ، لا يجوز ان تطلقي على لقب اخ ، فعقيدة البغض في الله في الإسلام موجودة واقرأي عن " الولاء والبراء "

ثانيا : الأخ مولكا اجابك هنا اجابات صغيرة لكي تفتحي موضوع لكل سؤال ، فهذه ليست اجابات ويمكن ان تحذف بالمناسبة ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2011)

من غير حجاب خالص 







هل هؤلاء محجبون ؟​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*ظهورالعدرا بالزيتون فى مصر
وصور لجرائد رسمية *

http://www.google.com.eg/search?q=ظ...VJ4KphAemyoGTCg&ved=0CFIQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=676


----------



## Twin (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرجاء قراءة قوانين القسم قبل وضع أي سؤال جديد **قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
*وثانياً الرجاء الأطلاع علي فهرست المواضيع أو أستخدام خاصية البحث قبل وضع أي سؤال*​

*سيغلق الموضوع لأحتواءه علي أكثر من سؤال .... وفي أنتظار أسألتك الجديدة بشكل يحترم قوانين القسم*​ 
*شكراً أخي مولكا والأخت مونيكا علي تواصلكم مع السائلة *​ 
*يغلق*​​


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2011)

رجاء من الاخوة المسيحيين عدم الرد على اكثر من سؤال واحد في الموضوع.
ساعدونا في الحفاظ على النظام.
يُغلق


----------

